# Mare Behavioral Changes During Pregnancy.



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Curious about what others have observed. Their are 4 pregnant mares on the farm right now. One thoroughbred looks and moves pregnant at 5 months. Almost waddles. Happy and healthy, just different.

one is essentially the same, one is quieter, and then there is my arab. she is SO lazy. Its like she underwent a complete personality change in the last month. she is 4.5 months along, and went from an energetic speed demon that could not stand tied and detested the barn, to a laid back, beginner safe mount who stands tied for hours without complaint. I actually asked my BO yesterday if she switched out my horse. We got cantering, and normally, wide open space, she would be dying to go for a race. Yesterday she was asking to slow down to a trot.:shock:

anyone else seen drastic personality changes?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

This is always a fun subject because everyone has different experiences with their mares.  

With my mare, she was a maiden, she was a happy, peace loving, in your pocket, loving mare. Naturally, she's all but in you pocket. She didn't spook at anything just calm as can be. But when she did have he bad moods she turned on the gelding which is the herd boss---poor boy lost his status for a while. 

Another mare we had didn't change unless it was feeding time then she was grumpy towards the others. 

None of mine have turned on me thankfully considering the maiden was my life long partner since she was born even though I didn't own her till she was three. That, I could of wrote a book on her just on her pregnancy alone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The biggest change that I see is that after about 6 months they tend to keep their distance some from the other mares and spend more time grazing alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

